# Replacing Aluminum Siding Panels



## maddy

Hi Everyone,

Been reading over the posts and I don't see one that applies to my situation.  I have old aluminum siding that was damaged in a recent storm.  The insurance company is only paying to have some of the panels replaced.  I went to Menards and they have the siding panels I need.  I have found a reputable painter to paint the panels and the rest of the siding once the repair is complete.  The siding that is damaged happens to be the bottom half, not the top.  I am having a most difficult time trying to find someone willing to do the repair of the siding.  I am near Chicago, any suggestions on who might be able to help?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw

Did you ask the insurance company to refer some one


----------



## havasu

I believe if the insurance company receives a few letters from contractors who refuse to repair rather than replace, you might get the entire siding replaced, which would be a win-win for you.


----------



## maddy

Thanks for the reply.  Yes I did but they said they only know those who would change out the entire siding.  This is frustrating...


----------



## joecaption

There is no way to just remove and replace a bottom piece of aluminum siding. You have to start at the top and work your way down removing it all, then replace starting at the bottom. Trying to remove and replace a piece in the field of the wall will just bend the metal.
Now if it was vinly siding you could replace any piece you wanted to in about 5 min.


----------



## maddy

Now I am officially bummed....   Hope someone else has some input on this.  Would really like to think some of the siding could be replaced by pieces instead of doing a whole job.


----------



## joecaption

Well someone may come up with another idea but ask them what they do for a living and watch out for the ones that say "I've never done it before, but this is how you can try doing it" A big majority of what my company does is siding. We have removed miles of aluminum siding so it can be replaced with vinyl and have been there and done that when it comes to trying to just fix it.
Many times when we tear down an old porch someone cut around the old siding and it now needs to be patched up. It just bends and can not be relocked like vinyl can.
We can stip a whole wall 50' X 10' in less then hour with just two people with nothing more then a flat bar and a hammer.


----------



## joecaption

Malco SRT2 NA SideSwiper II SideSwiper II Siding Removal Tool
This is the tool the other poster is talking about.
Here's what's going to happen as you try to get the tool in it's going to scratch the finish, once you get it in there's just no way on aluminum to get the row to unlock without bending it, even if you did the trick will be to get the new piece to lock back into the piece above it.
With vinyl you can bend it, beat and bang on it to get it in with out any damage because it just springs back into place, with aluminum once it's bent near the lock there's just no way to get it back in shape.


----------



## maddy

Thanks Joe for the info.


----------



## Roofmaster417

If the siding is old it might be a chore finding replacement pieces.I deal with insurance work 85% of the time.Your adjuster is passing the buck so to speak IMO.Your siding installer should 1st take a section to the adjuster and have him run it thru ITEL.That is a siding locator that is used by the insurance companies to determine if the siding is even available.Most insurance companies will replace "Post to Post" on a elevation that has a certain amount of hailstrikes.Typically the 8" "Frost" color with a woodgrain is impossible to find.If the siding cannot be matched exactly according to exposure and grain (pattern) then the ENTIRE elevation is replaced.Post to Post is an area that sustained damage within the corner posts.I cannot understand why contractors who are in the siding "Business" turn away repairs.Simple repairs turn into bigger projects.Maybe not today but in the future.Hope this helps.


----------



## maddy

Thank you so much for your detailed response.  I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question and you have been very helpful.


----------

